# Mosquito Lake



## BIGFISH1985 (Apr 4, 2008)

Drove by the lake today just to see what the warm weather did to it and it was wide open ALOT of open water through the center of the lake as far as I could see it was open on the Southside. Bays were still iced over but ice looked very weak. Drove into the state park and it was still iced over but the shoreline was going everywhere. 1 guy fishing on the docks but I didn't stop to talk to him. Talked to a game warden in there and they said the causeway looked the same a lot of open water everywhere and the shorelines are going. Spillway was flooded game warden said as fast as the ice is melting they are going to keep letting water out. I asked the GW if he thought it was going to ice back over he said they highly doubt it might get some skim ice but as far as comfortable ice fishing ice No he doesn't see it happening. I asked him when the docks were going to go in and he said they were hoping to get the Imagination station dock in at the middle to end of this month. I wanted to take some pictures but phone died I am heading back up that way this weekend I will take some photos then.


----------



## Eye Dr (Mar 23, 2010)

BIGFISH1985 said:


> Drove by the lake today just to see what the warm weather did to it and it was wide open ALOT of open water through the center of the lake as far as I could see it was open on the Southside. Bays were still iced over but ice looked very weak. Drove into the state park and it was still iced over but the shoreline was going everywhere. 1 guy fishing on the docks but I didn't stop to talk to him. Talked to a game warden in there and they said the causeway looked the same a lot of open water everywhere and the shorelines are going. Spillway was flooded game warden said as fast as the ice is melting they are going to keep letting water out. I asked the GW if he thought it was going to ice back over he said they highly doubt it might get some skim ice but as far as comfortable ice fishing ice No he doesn't see it happening. I asked him when the docks were going to go in and he said they were hoping to get the Imagination station dock in at the middle to end of this month. I wanted to take some pictures but phone died I am heading back up that way this weekend I will take some photos then.


----------



## Eye Dr (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks for the report. Get the boats ready!


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

BIGFISH1985 said:


> Drove by the lake today just to see what the warm weather did to it and it was wide open ALOT of open water through the center of the lake as far as I could see it was open on the Southside. Bays were still iced over but ice looked very weak. Drove into the state park and it was still iced over but the shoreline was going everywhere. 1 guy fishing on the docks but I didn't stop to talk to him. Talked to a game warden in there and they said the causeway looked the same a lot of open water everywhere and the shorelines are going. Spillway was flooded game warden said as fast as the ice is melting they are going to keep letting water out. I asked the GW if he thought it was going to ice back over he said they highly doubt it might get some skim ice but as far as comfortable ice fishing ice No he doesn't see it happening. I asked him when the docks were going to go in and he said they were hoping to get the Imagination station dock in at the middle to end of this month. I wanted to take some pictures but phone died I am heading back up that way this weekend I will take some photos then.


I was up there today also. State Park and causeway ramps still had some ice but Imagination Station ramp was wide open. Most of the lake was wide open with the exception of some areas on the east side of the lake. No ice up at the buoy line on the north end either.


----------



## BIGFISH1985 (Apr 4, 2008)

I couldn't believe how open it was I knew there would be some open water but had no idea there would be that much. Eye dr I agree get your boats ready won't be long.


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks for the report and pics. Looking forward to getting the boat out again.


----------



## BIGFISH1985 (Apr 4, 2008)

Seen 1 boat on southside today he launched from imagination station. Itwas good to finally see a boat on the water.


----------



## BIGFISH1985 (Apr 4, 2008)

Photo of boat on southside mosquito


----------



## wallydvr (Feb 20, 2005)

I'm heading out tomorrow. Any one else going to be out?


----------



## mosquitopat (Apr 3, 2014)

Does anyone out there know why the "Crappie USA" tournament
never seems to include Mosquito Lake? My guess would be:
1) layout of the lake
2) not enough surface acres
3) limited ramp access
4) not enough structure (man-made/natural)

Thanks for any input


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

My guess is that nobody wants to travel this far north. They dont fish Pymy either. It's also hard to get a permit for tourneys on COE lakes.


----------



## JBOWDEN01 (Feb 1, 2016)

Looking to get into some catfishing at mosquito lake. Has to be from the shore though. Any recommendations?


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

JBOWDEN01 said:


> Looking to get into some catfishing at mosquito lake. Has to be from the shore though. Any recommendations?



You have the dam on the south end lots of room to fish and guys get them on the rt88 causeway lots of areas to try with easy parking on the north side of lake.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

snag said:


> You have the dam on the south end lots of room to fish and guys get them on the rt88 causeway lots of areas to try with easy parking on the north side of lake.


ive always done much better from the causeway than the dam. unless you want bullhead, then fish the dam


----------



## JBOWDEN01 (Feb 1, 2016)

Thanks for the advice. Heard the causeway was good. Was told lots of little one at the dam. Looking for channels. Keep seeing all these big cats caught up here in Ohio but I guess most of those are caught in the 
Ohio river.


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

JBOWDEN01 said:


> Thanks for the advice. Heard the causeway was good. Was told lots of little one at the dam. Looking for channels. Keep seeing all these big cats caught up here in Ohio but I guess most of those are caught in the
> Ohio river.


Their are some huge cats at Mosquito. Just have to put some time in and search for them. Have seen some guys fighting big fish that they could barely get off the bottom of the lake. But the line would break and never get a look at them. Was in a tourney one time when a fellow competitor had a fish on that fought him for 20 minutes. Every time he got it up off the bottom, it would take a run right back down to the bottom. It eventually straighten out the hook and went to go fight another day..... They are there


----------



## JBOWDEN01 (Feb 1, 2016)

Now that's what I'm talking bout. That gets me excited. Wish I had my boat up here but catfishing is pretty relaxing. Especially after I fry some up.


----------



## chasmo (Jun 17, 2012)

mosquitopat said:


> Does anyone out there know why the "Crappie USA" tournament
> never seems to include Mosquito Lake? My guess would be:
> 1) layout of the lake
> 2) not enough surface acres
> ...


Didn't Mosquito used to be on the old CrappieThon circuit? Along with Grand Lake and Chautauqua if I remember correctly.


----------



## mt111 (Jun 1, 2013)

chasmo said:


> Didn't Mosquito used to be on the old CrappieThon circuit? Along with Grand Lake and Chautauqua if I remember correctly.


That was pymie


----------



## Team Warrior (Sep 24, 2014)

Bluewalleye said:


> Their are some huge cats at Mosquito. Just have to put some time in and search for them. Have seen some guys fighting big fish that they could barely get off the bottom of the lake. But the line would break and never get a look at them. Was in a tourney one time when a fellow competitor had a fish on that fought him for 20 minutes. Every time he got it up off the bottom, it would take a run right back down to the bottom. It eventually straighten out the hook and went to go fight another day..... They are there


Got one 42 lbs last year trolling for walleye on a flicker shad. What a fight.


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Used to bowfish that lake at night..saw some huge flatties spook out of the shallow bays...like 50 lbs plus.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

chaunc said:


> My guess is that nobody wants to travel this far north. They dont fish Pymy either. It's also hard to get a permit for tourneys on COE lakes.


There is a CUSA tournament on St Mary's in April I think. Only one in Ohio that I know of.


----------



## JBOWDEN01 (Feb 1, 2016)

Anyone tell me where I can buy Skipjack for some flat tie fishing....? Frozen is fine,


----------



## Lawman60 (May 17, 2010)

chasmo said:


> Didn't Mosquito used to be on the old CrappieThon circuit? Along with Grand Lake and Chautauqua if I remember correctly.


Mosquito did have the CrappieThon back in the late 80's early 90's, because I came in second place one year. $950 as I recall.


----------



## sylvan21 (Jul 9, 2010)

There was also a tourney on Mosquito around the same time where they had a crappie tagged, worth 10 large. Don't recall the sponser.


----------



## sylvan21 (Jul 9, 2010)

BTW Good job on 2nd.


----------



## TF89 (Jan 5, 2015)

Flew over the lake today while on a helicopter ride, lake looked wide open from what I could see.


----------



## shomethacrappies (Mar 26, 2009)

TF89 said:


> Flew over the lake today while on a helicopter ride, lake looked wide open from what I could see.


Cool pic


----------



## Duckhunter8214 (Sep 21, 2014)

I went over the lake yesterday and was still about inch of ice by damn as far as I could see but with the winds and rain should be an open lake today or tomorrow


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Hows the lake look?


----------



## sylvan21 (Jul 9, 2010)

I'd say about 95% open. I drove around yesterday, there was still ice in front of the state ramp at the causeway. Causeway Sport Shop ramp was ice free. The marina ramp still had ice. For some reason they've been letting a lot of water out at the spillway. I fished it Monday morning and by Monday afternoon it went to 300cfs. Today it's almost 700. Wish they would keep some of that water in the lake. Oh ya, didn't get anything at the spillway. Conditions were perfect, spent a couple hours throwing spinners and a variety of jerk baits. Was nice just getting out.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Lawman60 said:


> Mosquito did have the CrappieThon back in the late 80's early 90's, because I came in second place one year. $950 as I recall.


You're absolutely right, Lawman. I remember the CrappieThon being held there, but it was quite a while ago when I did most of my fishing there. I seem to recall that they also put a couple of tagged crappie in the lake, with nicknames like "Tommy Trilene" and "Sammy Stren" that were worth megabucks if you caught one.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

sylvan21 said:


> I'd say about 95% open. I drove around yesterday, there was still ice in front of the state ramp at the causeway. Causeway Sport Shop ramp was ice free. The marina ramp still had ice. For some reason they've been letting a lot of water out at the spillway. I fished it Monday morning and by Monday afternoon it went to 300cfs. Today it's almost 700. Wish they would keep some of that water in the lake. Oh ya, didn't get anything at the spillway. Conditions were perfect, spent a couple hours throwing spinners and a variety of jerk baits. Was nice just getting out.


Thanks for the feedback.


----------

